# msi pc2pc bluetooth stick treiber + software gesucht



## patyvovin (9. Dezember 2013)

guten abent

habe mir bei ebay einen gebrauchten bluetooth stick gekauft
die bei liegenden treiber und software sind veraltet oder funktionieren nicht
habe win7 64bit ultima

msi pc2pc bluetooth stick treiber + software gesucht 


danke 

mfg


----------



## Abductee (9. Dezember 2013)

Warum kauft man einen gebrauchten Bluetooth 1.1 Stick bei Ebay?
Ein 2.0er kostet neu 2,50€
http://www.amazon.de/mumbi-Bluetoot...d=1386614735&sr=8-7&keywords=bluetooth+dongle
Ein 4.0er 9€
http://www.amazon.de/CSL-Bluetooth-...d=1386614735&sr=8-1&keywords=bluetooth+dongle


Treiber:
MSI Deutschland ? Kommunikation - MS-6967


----------

